# 97 Maxima Starting issue...sometimes hesitates while cranking



## Aktunka (Jul 28, 2004)

The way it says in the thread title is the best I can describe it. Sometimes when I go to start the car the starter seems to pause for a second in the middle of cranking over. Typically the car takes a few seconds to start up, but just sometimes it will like crank the first time then like it pauses for a second then cranks and starts. Battery is all good so it isn't low on juice or anything, and it isn't like a fuel or spark issue seemingly. Does this sound like a starter problem? Thanks for any help

Don


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Man,

My 97 SE does the same. It's supposed to be the coils. Nissan can test them and tell you which ones are weak. My brothers 96 SE does it too. He's at 230,000km and I'm at 252,000km so I guess it's normal.


----------



## Nismo167 (Sep 6, 2004)

*starter problem*

i have a 97 and i get the same thing, i read on one forum to shake the shifter casue sometimes its not in park all the way. but i found out the other day it might be the key. there are two different keys one opens all the doors, trunk, and starts the car. the other just starts the car. i have a keyless entry so i just use the one that starts the car. the other day i got the same problem again so i just took the key out and flipd it over and now it starts everytime on the first try. i think its because the key might be worn or it was only meant to go in one way.


----------



## Aktunka (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. I don't think it is the key since both of the keys I have will open all doors and start the car, and the key I am using is the same one I have been using since I got the car. I had been thinking starter, but I suppose the coils are just as likely. Will have to go get those checked out. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I just had some trouble this weekend ... what i org. thought to be my battery/alt. (brought it to my mech. to check them out)(bothed checked out great) turned out to be a loose wire from the battery to the starters....(mech went piking round and that fixed it --so far--)........ maybe a loose or soon to be bad wire going from the battery to the starter...... a simple fix. 
To check it.... reach down to the side of the starters (side closest to the firewall) and you'll be able to feel the boot cover for the wire... and just "wiggle" it round a bit.... Hell it's worth a try.


----------

